# Shipping Boxes from US to Australia



## dianne (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello there,

Can anyone recommend companies to ship boxes from US to Aus? 

"Across the Ocean Shipping" has been recommended, but I would gladly hear other insights.

Please help. Thank you.


----------



## bradsterusa (Oct 24, 2012)

I too would love to know what companies you guys have used to ship boxes from USA to AUS and the prices!!


----------



## woolfchans (Sep 4, 2012)

Me too. Would like some info too. Cheers.


----------

